# DT 3.5 Carb leaking issue



## Hopin4aboat (Jul 5, 2009)

I have an 83 Suzuki DT 3.5 that ran decent last year but wouldn't idle this year so I cleaned the carb put it back on and realized I have a serious problem I have fuel pouring out of a hole and I can't figure out what is supposed to be there as the few diagrams I can find aren't that great. I believe they used the same carb on the yami 3.5 also. Here are the pics and the arrow points to the hole the fuel is pouring out of. If anyone can help that would be great


----------



## TheCaptKen (Mar 14, 2011)

It's because the float needle isn't sealing and the carb is flooding. That is a vent hole.


----------



## Hopin4aboat (Jul 5, 2009)

Thank you, now I gotta figure out how to fix it. I just cleaned it again and will give it another shot tomorrow


----------



## TheCaptKen (Mar 14, 2011)

Cleaning may not solve the problem. You may need to replace the needle and seat


----------



## Hopin4aboat (Jul 5, 2009)

TheCaptKen said:


> Cleaning may not solve the problem. You may need to replace the needle and seat


 
Thank you, runs better now than ever:thumbsup:


----------

